# Norwich musicians in world-first live streamed concert



## EpicEd (Jun 6, 2013)

Young musicians from around the country are joining together in a world-first live streamed performance.

Musicians and singers from Norwich, Liverpool and Lambeth will perform in the same concert from two different venues.

Part of the world-wide Sistema-inspired music movement, the orchestra in Liverpool will be streamed live into the combined Norwich and Lambeth musicians in Norwich, while simultaneously being broadcast as a seamless concert across the web. And, it is hoped, there could even be a performance from a Sistema group in Philadelphia, America.

The ground-breaking concert is made possible by Epic Studios, in Norwich, which is a performance venue and TV studio rolled into one, who will handle the different video streams and create the live music programme.

Each audience will be able to see the other performances through screens at each of their own venues.

The programme includes pieces to commemorate Benjamin Britten's centenary year. Sistema musicians are part of an independent programme inspired by the Venezuelan El Sistema approach, changing lives through music, made famous by the performances of the Simon Bolivar Symphony Orchestra.

Glenn Thomas of Sistema Global, said: "The dream of Maestro Abreu and Sistema Global is to see kids thriving in music performance in every country on earth. 'El Sistema' in Spanish might be better translated in this sense as "the network" describing the way many local programs are often connected to each other through face-to-face 'Seminarios'.

"This is a core belief and practice in Sistema inspired programs around the world. What is so important about this project, perhaps even historical, is the ability for so many to experience the value of a seminario, in less time and at a fraction of the cost.

"Though video sharing may not duplicate face to face interaction, it has the potential to embed a kinship between students, teachers and leaders, and a yearning for a deeper relationship, crossing barriers of distance, time and culture. This is a noble step toward making the hope and joy of El Sistema accessible to every child."

Richard Hallam, a Director of In Harmony Sistema England, said: "This is a phenomenal opportunity for the common language of music to unite young people throughout the world. The vision and spirit of openness and collaboration being so aptly demonstrated by Epic Studios and Sistema in Norwich are an example to us all. I hope this will be the first of many such opportunities for young people everywhere."

James Foster, from Epic Studios, said: "The concert will be a great experience for the audience in the venues as we link up live to each of them, and can be enjoyed across the web on any device."

The concert is on Friday, July 5, and starts at 7.30pm. Go to www.epic-tv.com for more details of the event and how to watch it live.


----------

